# Desbloquear teclas Sankey clcd 3213



## cobrizo (Nov 23, 2015)

es un plasma sankey modelo clcd 3213 el cuál al encenderlo aparece un cuadro con la leyenda bloqueo de teclas y no hay control remoto ... como puedo desbloquearlo o restaurarlo al estado de fabrica sin el control remoto o alguna otra forma de repararlo ...


----------

